
Announcing Ernie 2.0 and 2.1 (GitHub's Erlang RPC Server) - mojombo
http://github.com/blog/606-announcing-ernie-2-0-and-2-1
======
mjrusso
I've been using this in production for the past few months and and it's been
solid.

(If you're working in Python, you can use
<http://github.com/krobertson/python-ernie> with the Erlang server. Note that
it's not as fast as running a Ruby handler because the BERT serialization is
not done natively.)

